# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Pseudacanthicus sp. L24

## genes

Bought this juvenile L24 at a crazy price from C328. Any idea if the colours will grow more orange/red as it gets bigger?

----------


## benny

Does it have sunken eyes?

One of mine earlier ones



Cheers,

----------


## Pantera

Bro, lovely pc you've chosen...don't care about its colour...its is almost spotless/clean finishing that is most important for L24 :Smile: 




> Does it have sunken eyes?
> 
> One of mine earlier ones
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Oh my!! Another champion in the making...wow...didn't know we have champ pseudas keepers here...swee bro!! :Evil:

----------


## genes

Don't think got sunken eyes. Maybe its the perspective of the picture. I intentionally checked for sunken eyes and belly before picking this piece. But i may be wrong, novice in choosing plecos...

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

WOWOWOW! Into pseudas now! You guys are rekindling the flames of my first love!

Nice pieces!

So what's next? L273?

----------


## benny

I've always like these fishes. But sadly, all my pseudas are gone.

Now trying to breed L75 X L124!!!  :Razz: 

Cheers,

----------


## genes

Argh!!! My lagging internet connection is damn irritating, slowing my process considerably!... Got the name spelt wrongly in the picture. I spelt as pesuda which should have been pseuda instead. Will redo the naming and repost the picture tomorrow.

----------


## genes

Another picture with his fins slightly opened.

----------


## Savant

Really nice... how big is he now?

----------


## genes

He's around 4" to 5". Still lots to choose from in C328.

----------


## SCOPE

ya...yesterday afternoon while i was there...still got a tankfull of at least 20pcs for selection.
Good numbers to select for those who want to set up a breeding project with them

----------


## genes

These guys are slow growing. The experts mentioned 1" per year. Will take a very long time to get them into breeding sizes i think.

But its damn nice to see a whole tank of them. Brown plecos with distinct orange tails and fins...Would have gotten a colony of them if not for the price.  :Exasperated:

----------


## soltari007

> These guys are slow growing. The experts mentioned 1" per year. Will take a very long time to get them into breeding sizes i think.
> 
> But its damn nice to see a whole tank of them. Brown plecos with distinct orange tails and fins...Would have gotten a colony of them if not for the price.


See them fight, that's the fun part  :Very Happy:  
Pseudas fight different from hypans!

----------


## genes

See them fight? Oops....thats kind of worrying... how different to hypans? Whack until die?

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Haha samuel i agree with you. very 'fun'. 
i've seen dorsal-less, two-face versions of cories in pseuda tanks.

Saw the pieces in C328. 
All not too bad.

Genes, if you like L24, means you'll like L25 even more!! 
Samuel has a magnificent 7 pointer haha...

----------


## SCOPE

i think they are basically tougher guys than hypancistrus......

----------


## Savant

L25  :Smile:  

Nice... How slow do these guys grow... if slow enough maybe I want to grab a few too...

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Think about an inch per year? But they grow BIG.

I sense pseuda poison lurking around AQ already.

----------


## genes

Well, AQ is a place for all sort of fishes!  :Grin: 

Pseuda poison have always been lurking in AQ. Evident from benny's picture dated 2005!

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Haha! 2005 I still don't know what Aquaticquotient is!

----------


## Savant

I was looking at pics... some japanese pleco book... I think I like L25 slightly better... C328 got?

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

I only noticed a tank full of L24... But I'm sure you'll be able to find the scarlets soon...

----------


## soltari007

Haha I couldn't resist and got one L24 too  :Razz:

----------


## genes

Another one bites the dust!  :Grin: 

Let us see your flame pleco!

----------


## alfredliow316

> Haha I couldn't resist and got one L24 too


Buy all the big big ones...release the smaller ones  :Very Happy:

----------


## soltari007

> Another one bites the dust! 
> 
> Let us see your flame pleco!


I'll try to get a photo-worthy moment  :Wink:  Changing my sand now (sucking up the old white quartz) so they're quite scared now, might need to wait until they regain the confidence to feed in the open.




> Buy all the big big ones...release the smaller ones


It's not that big either bro  :Smile:  Hope you like the new guys!

----------


## genes

How many pieces did you get in all? I'm already thinking of a 2nd L024... :Grin:  Their brown body is so unique compared to the other pseudas which are usually black.

----------


## soltari007

Black doesn't always mean ugly bro  :Wink: 



But I agree, Pseudas have a lot more "sei", you should get a companion for that L24!  :Smile:

----------


## genes

Nice looking L025. I didn't say black pseduas are ugly but that L024 is unique with its own brown colored body with orangy fins. The lastest japanese pleco book have a L025 with a full red head, reddish body with the usual black spots, full red caudal and dorsal fin, and other fins also red. Thats a superb L025. How can i say that black pseudas are ugly!  :Laughing: 

And yeah, i'm trying to look for similar sized L025 and L114 now for his companion. Any leads?

----------


## SCOPE

bro, you shall stock in more 24.....i overheard a big collector is asking antie the price for the whole tank....hehe....sound like it will be clear off in one decisive buy!

----------


## SCOPE

> Nice looking L025. I didn't say black pseduas are ugly but that L024 is unique with its own brown colored body with orangy fins. The lastest japanese pleco book have a L025 with a full red head, reddish body with the usual black spots, full red caudal and dorsal fin, and other fins also red. Thats a superb L025. How can i say that black pseudas are ugly! 
> 
> And yeah, i'm trying to look for similar sized L025 and L114 now for his companion. Any leads?





L114 is available in Taipei currently....

----------


## soltari007

L114 is not banned, no worries  :Wink:

----------


## genes

Updates of my L024, my first fish shot in 2009! He has colored up more since the introduction shot that i took the first day it arrived. Still looking for L25 and L114 for the collection.

----------


## celticfish

genes, your guy is looking really like its got gooood potential! 
Great pick!  :Well done: 
And to think everyone was complaining they weren't coloured up yet in the LFS... jeez.  :Confused:

----------


## Gecko

what a beauty! there's something subtle, 'understated' in a 24....

----------


## StanChung

Love the last pic. L24 did not get my interest because of the price. LOL. 
Got something else that would be suitable for public aquaria it seems.  :Knockout:

----------


## deds

very nice L24, how big is it now?

mine grow rather quick from 4" to 7" in about 15 months, i wish L273 grow at the same speed  :Smile:

----------

